# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  طفله تغمض عين امها بعد عجز المغسلات

## نانوس الورديه

طفله تغمض عين امها بعد عجز المغسلات 

الدنيا بأسرها على زوال وكل مافيها مصيره الهلاك فلا إله إلا الله .


هذه قصة إمرأة رزقها الله بأربع من الأطفال كانت أكبرهم فتاة في الصف الخامس الابتدائـي وأصغر أطفالها طفل عمره ثلاث سنوات ..
توفاها الله أثناء الولاده وذهب بها زوجها إلى المغسله وقامت إحدى الأخوات الصالحات بتغسيلها 
وبعد الانتهاء منها حاولت أن تغمض عينيها فقد كانت مفتوحه ولكن لم تستطع فالمرأة كأنها تنظر إلى شيء بعيد تتنتظره يقرب منها 
حاولت تكرارا و مرارا أن تغمض عينها قبل أن يدخل أطفالها ..ولكن في نهاية المطاف لم تتمكن مما ألزمها أن تسمح للأطفال الدخول على أمـــهم من أجل أن يودعوها الوداع الأخير .. 


يودعوا القلب الرحيم .. يودعوا الأم الحـــــنون .. يودعوا كل من لها الفضل في الحياه بأسرها.. 


أمــــي .... وداعاً ... أمـــــي إلى اللقاء في الجنـــان بمشيئة الرحمــــن ... 



كلمــات صرخت بها أكبر بناتها وبعد كل هذا أخـــذت تخــاطب :



أمــي سامحيـــني 



فأنا سامحتك ثم أغمضت الطفله عيون أمها 




وكانت المفاجأه للمغسله أن عيونها أغمضت ولم تفتح بعد ..


فسبحـــان الله ولا إله إلا الله .. يــــارب اجمعنا مع أمهاتنا وأبنائنا في جنات الفردوس الأعلى .



ملاحظه: اعرف بانه الكثير من الذين سوووف يقرأووون القصه سوف يخرجون من غير ردود ولكن لا تبخل على نفسك 
بوضع 
هذا
الرد



يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....


منفول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## ام حماده*

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 
قصه مؤثره

----------


## بيت الرومنسية

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## •●أم راشــد•●

قصة مأثرة

----------


## Ana Ahwak

الله يرحمها برحمته ويغفر ذنوبها

----------


## لعيونك إنت

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## غيووم

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## MARYAM.mbc

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## omalkool

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## thheart

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..
aameen

----------


## الحبسية

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ضيفة شرف

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 
اللهم امين

----------


## طماطة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## Bent AlGharib

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## reemy2003

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## المزيونة2004

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم

----------


## EMEE_84

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## أم مزنه999

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....


منفول

----------


## جمال إنسانة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## فاطمه2

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## فلاسيه أصل

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....


جزيتي الجنه اختي الغاليه

----------


## شيوخيه ستايل

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## عيون الغربية

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## عزف الدموع

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## فرصاد

الله ارحم موتى السلمين
وارحمنا ان صرنا إلى ما آلو اليه
واحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## ~قلبي لغيري ~

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ام بدريه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## أحلى المزايين

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## بنت الثنويه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## ummohammed

الله يرحمها ويسكنها فسيح جناته
وبارك الله فيك قصة مؤثرة

----------


## وردة دبي!

الله يرحمها برحمته يارب العالمين

----------


## دموع ساخنة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## عسوله كسوله

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## نانوس الورديه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## دنيا الولهه

يارب يرحمه ويغفر له ويهون على عياله ويصبرهم

----------


## || أم محمد ||

يالله بحسن الخاتمه 

بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## (&زبرجد&)

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## البراعم

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## "زوزو1"

لااله الاالله
اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## نسنوسة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## الريـم2009

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## سموالأميرة



----------


## Anooda

*يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..*

----------


## شمااااا

*يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... .....* :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## عيون الوفاا

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## مذنبه العينين

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## عيناوويه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## albunoot

اللهم ان نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## albunoot

اللهم اغفر لأمه محمد أجمعين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ام نبا

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## حنين دبي

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. اللهم امين..

----------


## توأم قلبي

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## فولك دبي

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## Reem dxb

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## umm_el'3aith

*يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....*

----------


## tamee

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## mlaak roo7

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## نانوس الورديه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## جود^_^

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## سنو وايت 1

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## ônêly£

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....


يزاج الله خير عالقصه المؤثرة

----------


## عيناوية العين

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ميمو الحلوه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## Lily-270

بارك الله فيج

----------


## kmmk

لاإله إلا الله يالله بحسن الخاتمة


يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ام أريام1

الله يرحمها ويرحم الجميع
ويالله بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## mazooon

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## القطوة2010

> يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## red_girl

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## وردة الحنان

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

*جزاج الله خير*

----------


## أميرة المنتدى

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## كيكتي

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## أم حمدان 7

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## خيال008

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## ناعمه61117

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## SPICY

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ام راشد448

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## دانة_4

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## القرموشه

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## تاجرة سامتة

آآآمين ~

يزآج الله خير اختييه ع القصه الموثره ..

..

فـآنتظـآر يديدج

----------


## الكشيخة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 

اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## عيون عليا255

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 

ياالله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## umm azooz

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## أم اشجان

ياسبحان الله 

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## شهب

اللهم اجمعنا مع أمهاتنا وأبنائنا في جنات الفردوس الأعلى يااااااارب

اللهم اغفر لنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## aynawiah

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## ام سارا2006

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## رحلة امل

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## قمر الزمن

قصة مؤثرة الله يرحما ويفرلها ولنا باذن الله

----------


## تاج-الغلا

الله يرحمها قصه مواثره

----------


## & ألمتفائلة &

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
* اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة*

----------


## غرشوبه2

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 

بس شو السبب .؟؟ فيني فضول سبحان الله ان في خلقه شوؤن

مشكوره اختيه وويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## alaserah123

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## الوفيه

الله يرحمها ويرحمنا ويرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين يارب

----------


## فتون66

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## نحولة خجولة

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## أم ريان العود

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ام جيهان

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ونة حزن

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## بنت العنا

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين....

----------


## أم_ريم

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..


.... اللهم آمـــــــين

----------


## الوفاء777

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## .cherry.

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------


## ام مهير*

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم ..

----------


## عبير الشوق

يارب العباد الطف بالعباد واجعلنا ممن حسنت خواتمهم ونسألك ياربنا أن تدخلنا الفردوس الأعلى ..ونرى وجهك الكـــريم .. 


.... اللهم آمـــــــين.....

----------

